# Wife got me good today...



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

So the wife and I started the morning off with fantastic sex. Awesome way to start the day except...she took the opportunity to leverage me into missing a good part of the football game today to do leaves and put up the Xmas lights up outside. Gorgeous day for a November, so she thought we shouldn't "waste" the day. It was a pretty underhanded deed she did to me. Part of me is happy and part of me feels used...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Go with happy.
Wished I would get used like that every so often.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's good to be used that way. There's always another game


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

You could do like I do. Become a Texans fan, then you won't care if you miss the game.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

You can tivo the game, you can't tivo "fantastic sex"....


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

WTF? CHRISTMAS LIGHTS????? (Yeah, that's all I got out of that post.)


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I wish my Gf would have bribed me to miss the bronco game. Was beyond painful to watch.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> put up the Xmas lights up outside. Gorgeous day for a November, so she thought we shouldn't "waste" the day.


If the sex was fantastic, we here at TAM would expect to see Christmas lights on your avatar! Here you go you lazy bum...


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

badsanta said:


> If the sex was fantastic, we here at TAM would expect to see Christmas lights on your avatar! Here you go you lazy bum...


I was too tired from all the work I had to do yesterday.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> WTF? CHRISTMAS LIGHTS????? (Yeah, that's all I got out of that post.)


Normally this time of the year it's between 20 - 45 deg F and either snow, sleet or rain on some of those days. To have weather in the 60s is unprecedented, so we made hay while the sun shined. 

Does it help that we are not turning them on until after Thanksgiving? :smile2:


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife would never miss a football game

Cause we are Patriots fans

That's why we adopted the Canada's national position 

We get to enjoy football and good loving

55


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> My wife would never miss a football game
> 
> Cause we are Patriots fans
> 
> ...


Uh oh look out we're going to put on our varsity jackets and whip y'alls butt in a couple of weeks. :rofl:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> My wife would never miss a football game
> 
> Cause we are Patriots fans
> 
> ...


Be sure to watch the Texans tonight on MNF to see what the Pats are in for.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Normally this time of the year it's between 20 - 45 deg F and either snow, sleet or rain on some of those days. To have weather in the 60s is unprecedented, so we made hay while the sun shined.
> 
> Does it help that we are not turning them on until after Thanksgiving? :smile2:


Ah, that's why I don't like it when people don't put at least a generic location on their profile! Today's low was 50 with a high of 72. Perfect fall weather.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> So the wife and I started the morning off with fantastic sex. Awesome way to start the day except...she took the opportunity to leverage me into missing a good part of the football game today to do leaves and put up the Xmas lights up outside. Gorgeous day for a November, so she thought we shouldn't "waste" the day. It was a pretty underhanded deed she did to me. Part of me is happy and part of me feels used...


DVR.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> DVR.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True, but when you can't get to the game right after everything is done due to other commitments then it's not worth watching it later. To me at least, sports has a shelf life where it goes bad if not watched within 4 hours after the live event concludes.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Opportunities for "fantastic Sex" expire a LOT quicker...

Also, you KNOW there'll be another game on soon. The same might not be said for "fantastic sex". Especially if you blow her off to watch a bunch of guys play with their balls!


----------



## Reaper39 (Nov 25, 2015)

What if we had awesome sex in the morning, more things would get done around the house. LOL just kidding but DVR the game, get the chores done while keeping her happy oh and you get the best treat ever!


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Everybody is free to feel the way they do and its not right to judge especially in an online thread but in this case its close. Lets just say that for some guys hanging lights and missing a sports game for some intimacy is an easy call !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

My wife does that to me often, offers sex for going shopping with her, doing things like the lights you mentioned, but the sex comes AFTER the job is done! lol


----------

